# EHV in Aberdeen :-((



## lachlanandmarcus (27 March 2013)

Not a rumour, real case. Horse has no obvious links to Gloucs cases and competed recently at Myerscough. Pls follow the thread on competing sub forum and take vets advice if planning to take part in any events in the next few weeks


----------



## Marydoll (28 March 2013)

Aw crap


----------



## cattysmith (28 March 2013)

Not good news. The Winter Woolies at Fountain has already been cancelled as a precaution.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (28 March 2013)

Understand confirmation is awaited as to whether it's the less serious respiratory form (which many horses routinely carry) or the real nasty neurological version as has cropped up down south. Will update if hear anything official. Hopefully it will be the lesser version.


----------



## brucea (28 March 2013)

I've been told all yards in Aberdeenshire are on lock-down and no horse movement.


----------



## Spook (28 March 2013)

As it seems there are 2 cases in Aberdeen.....about 25miles away from us, and that we have several fairly well used access tracks running over our place, should we as a precaution be closing the tracks to horses? to everybody? or not at all?

Also in Veterinary


----------



## Baileyhoss (28 March 2013)

Gutted. Hope yards & owners do the sensible thing and lock down so this is nipped in the bud.


----------



## Britestar (28 March 2013)

Cabin not on lockdown. Running BS this weekend.


----------



## khalswitz (28 March 2013)

WHW have locked down their arena to outside horses, cancelled the PC rallies etc... if within 28 days there's no new cases it'll be fine, just need to be strict for a month! And yes, it can live in the environment, has been passed by hunts down south and hackers on the same land, so be wary where you hack.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (29 March 2013)

Animal Health Trust update states it is the respiratory type of EHV, not quite as bad as the neurological strain. One confirmed case, one other showing some symptoms but not confirmed as yet and about 13 close contacts being monitored

Here's the link to the AHT updates 
http://www.aht.org.uk/icc/linksicc.html


----------



## MagicMelon (29 March 2013)

brucea said:



			I've been told all yards in Aberdeenshire are on lock-down and no horse movement.
		
Click to expand...

Not true.  I went to a SJ lesson yesterday, although they are closing for the next fortnight.  Cabin ran its junior BS today.  I've entered for their showing show next weekend, so no idea if that's cancelled or not - their websites down.


----------



## Skipadeedooda (29 March 2013)

I believe the Cabin are the only ones still running comps. All others have gone in to lock down


----------



## khalswitz (30 March 2013)

Personally I think they're daft running comps when there's a potentially fatal, fast-spreading virus on the go not that far from them... the way to stop spread is for EVERYONE to shut down for the 28 day incubation period, and then we know we're free of it...


----------



## brucea (30 March 2013)

I've altered my hacking routes not to go through the yard half a mile away. It's only sensible and considerate.


----------

